# Rugby?



## drewdarlo (Nov 11, 2011)

I've recently moved to Cocentaina in Alicante province, and I'm looking for a rugby club to join. I know it's quite the minority sport over here, but I'm hopeful there is a club nearby. However, the nearest I could find was Villajoyosa rugby club in Benidorm.

Can anybody with knowledge of the area help me here? Is this the nearest club to me?

Cheers


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Drew
I've lived just outside Cocentaina (in the campo) for nearly 4 years...sorry, but as far as I am aware there aren't any rugby clubs nearby...as you say, it's a minority sport, sadly.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Hopefully rugby will get more popular, they held an International 7's tournament in Elche a few weeks ago. England, Wales, Scotland & France all had teams. Good day enjoyed by 4000 plus spectators.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

drewdarlo said:


> I've recently moved to Cocentaina in Alicante province, and I'm looking for a rugby club to join. I know it's quite the minority sport over here, but I'm hopeful there is a club nearby. However, the nearest I could find was Villajoyosa rugby club in Benidorm.
> 
> Can anybody with knowledge of the area help me here? Is this the nearest club to me?
> 
> Cheers


My son plays for Torrevieja and his team travel to play Alicante University and Villajoyosa. I've looked at the seniors fixtures and they play teams from Novelda, Elche. You're best bet is the look at fixtures of teams like Denia and Elche to see if there are any teams around your area. There a a couple of leagues around here but I'm not certain which teams play in the North/South leagues.

good luck!


Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We have a rugby club in Jávea - not sure if that's too far?


----------

